# Amdgpu Fan Control

## saverik

Buonasera a tutti,

sto cercando un modo per regolare le ventole della mia scheda video  Sapphire RX580 8Gb.

Con il programma sensors :

```

saverik@i5-6600k ~ $ sensors

amdgpu-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

vddgfx:      725.00 mV 

fan1:         851 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, max = 3200 RPM)

edge:         +28.0°C  (crit = +94.0°C, hyst = -273.1°C)

power1:       33.01 W  (cap = 175.00 W)

acpitz-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Package id 0:  +40.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:        +34.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:        +35.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:        +30.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:        +31.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

saverik@i5-6600k ~ $ 

```

ho visto che, anche se la t° è solo 28°C la ventola della mia VGA è di 850 rpm ed avendo il case piccolino risulta alquanto fastidiosa.

Sotto Windows le ventole della Vga si fermano a 0 rpm e partono al bisogno.

In internet ho trovato il programma amdgpu-fancontrol che potrebbe fare al mio caso ma l'installazione è fuori dalla mia portata.

Qualcuno che mi da qualche suggerimento per altri programmi o aiuto per l'installazione?

Saluti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1119075.html

----------

## saverik

Si avevo visto quel post ... solo che le mie competenze non mi permettono di andare oltre   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

